# Old RCA SD receiver neeeds to re-boot daily



## mikhail7 (Nov 14, 2007)

Our old RCA SD receiver ( model DRD435RH) has been losing all of the information in the Guide and shows Channel Not Available on all channels on almost a daily basis. This has been going on for several weeks. This was an intermittent problem previously, but is now happening almost every afternoon. We also have a HD receiver on another TV - a H20-600 with no problems other than lower signal strength than we really should have on the 99 and 103 satellites.

For the SD receiver, signal strength is in the 80's and 90's on the 101, 110 and 119 satellites, so dish alignment should not be the problem. There is no reset button on these older receivers, but turning it off and on several times causes it to search for and reacquire the satellites and programming info. Then, the next day, it has to be done all over again. Does this sound like a problem with the box itself, or could it be a Multiswitch or LNB problem or connections - remember, everything is OK with the HD box. No connections or wiring changes have been made in nearly two years since the Slimline dish and HD receiver were installed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sad to say it might be time to part with this old friend. DIRECTV will likely give you a new one for free, but I know what it's like parting with a trusted piece of gear.


----------



## mikhail7 (Nov 14, 2007)

I do have another one of the same type that is not currently activated. Would it be worth a try to hook that one up in place of the one currently installed and have DirecTV then activate it and see what happens?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You certainly could do that. I suspect the problem with the one you have is that something is interrupting the power inside it and it's rebooting. If you've got one that's more gently used, go for it.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, it is your receiver. TRUST ME! I had 2 of these RCA's and just had them replaced because they would do the SAME thing - only on mine it stared happening for years, but only once a month. then it stared happening every week until it would happen every DAY and by the time we had to reset it more the TWICE a day, or it would go off right in the middle of a show - that was when we called and got them replaced.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I *hate* those old RCA receivers. You will probably need a week or so to adjust, but ulitmately you'll be much happier with a modern receiver.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

IIP said:


> I *hate* those old RCA receivers. You will probably need a week or so to adjust, but ulitmately you'll be much happier with a modern receiver.


Why? Those receivers are AWESOME. (Kind of). They're a bit fidgety. My DRD222RD wouldnt pick up my locals, but hell.

When it made a call back, it didn't report the number it called back from. Just that it had made a call back


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My first receivers were a pair of RCA DRDsomething-or-other, purchased as a set along with a dual-LNB 18" dish (no multiswitches in the dish back then) for about $700 in early 1997. I loved those things! I used them until late 2000 when I sold that house and moved.


----------



## mike_84 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah my grandparents had a old RCA reciever from 1997, not sure what model number. A couple of years ago, it got to the point when you changed the channel it would take forever for the video to show up and you would get the searching for a satellite signal message just out of random. Plus it would just locked up in the guide, and you had to unplug it everyday to fix it.

They got a new receiver at that time, I believe a D11 model. And the installer upgraded the single LNB on the dish to a triple LNB. I don't know why, I guess just to phase out the single ones.

And after all of that everything still works fine for them. It can be alittle tough getting used to a new receiver, with the graphics, remote, etc., I had alot good memories on that old RCA receiver when I was younger. But it may be time to upgrade if you can't find another solution.


----------

